# Your take on St Johns Wort



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

I just (as of 1/2 hour ago) started taking St Johns wort for depression/Anxiety. I research a bit and saw many good things about it. Im hoping this will help so I dont have to take anti depression / anxiety prn that Doc wants me to take. Im afraid of being put on something that the cure is worse then the condition. Anybody else take STW and how do you like it?~*~*~*







My birthday Jan 21 ~*~*~*~


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi cindy i have never taken it, but my mum has been on it for a wee while and she says it has helped her depression a lot.. good luck with it..


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Cindylou i tried SJW for depression & SAD a few years ago, but didnt like the effects it had on me mentally. SJW is one of the few plants that contain multiple Xanthones (it has three of these phytonutrients) & I believe it is these Xanthones that effect people positively or negatively.Ironically its far cousin the mangosteen has a unique 43 Xanthones, but that combination has helped me enormously. Had I known about these Xanthones right at the beginning I probably wouldnt have risked taking it.


----------



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

A while back, before I developed IBS, I went thru a period of extreme nervousness due to what I think is the onset of menopause. Took liquid St. John's Wort, and it definitely helped me. The pills disagreed with my digestive tract which is why I took the liquid.


----------

